# DVD drive only plays some DVDs



## g0dwin (May 27, 2007)

My Toshiba SD-R6252 DVD drive does not recoginise some of my dvd movies which have worked in the past. It can play some of my dvd's which I think is because they are DVD-5. Does my drive use a separate component for reading DVD-9 disks which may have become damaged? Or if not does anyone know what is wrong with my drive and how I can fix it?

Thanks...


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi,

Welcome To TSF.

What Type of DVD Drive do you have?

Jay.


----------



## g0dwin (May 27, 2007)

Hi,
thanks for the reply.

It's a DVD rewritable made by Toshiba and I have the latest driver for it. I read somewhere that the registry might be to blame but a registry cleaning program didn't fix the problem.


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi,

What registry program are you using?
Have your done a diagnostics test?


----------



## g0dwin (May 27, 2007)

I used Eusing registry cleaner. It found about 400 problems and fixed them all. Diognostic test couldn't solve the problem and device manager says the drive is working.

I've run virus scans, spyware scans, defrag etc and everything came up clean. Since these dvds used to work on the same drive it looks like a hardware fault, but why does it play some of my other dvd's?

When I put in a dvd that doesnt work, the drive clicks a couple of times, tries to get the disk spinning and then stops with the little orange LED staying permanently lit. Also if I open up My Computer and click on the drive it opens it up as if there was no disk in there.
With a dvd that that does work, it clicks a coupe of times and then gets spinning continuously and shows up as normal in My Computer.

Best,


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

Okay, Yea you are right it is a hardare fault. I think your Drive is on the blink.

The only thing you can do is take it to a specialist to either replace the drive or see if they can solve it. 

I will contact a member of the Hardware team and ask them for you.

Jay.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi,
When you say DVD-5 and DVD-9 I assume you mean the regions. Are you able to open the DVD in My computer? Do you get an error message when you try to play them? Is it only DVD-9 that works?
It could be that you have changed the region settings the 5 times that you're allowed to. After that you have to get the firmware flashed.

Or is it single- and doublesided DVD's you mean?

Nicholas


----------



## g0dwin (May 27, 2007)

No I don't mean the region. From what I understand DVD-5 is a single sided single layer disk which can hold up to 5gb, where as DVD-9 is a single sided dual layered disk which can hold up to 9gb. 

As the DVD's my drive CAN read are all under 5gb I assumed they were DVD-5. And the DVD's my drive CANNOT read are DVD-9 and hence my deduction is that there is a hardware fault with my drive that stops it from reading the dual layer disks. As I know nothing about how a DVD drives works I wanted someone to confirm this before I order a new drive.

Thanks a lot Jay,
Best,


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

How old is the drive? It sounds like the laser is "worn out" or dirty. You could try a cleansing CD, but they're almost the same price as a new drive.

Oh - and I meant single and double layered (not sided :smile


----------



## g0dwin (May 27, 2007)

It's nearly three years old now so quite old and likely that laser has a problem. It's a laptop drive too so maybe a cleansing disk would be the best option for now. Anyone know if these cleansing disks actually work?


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

Hey,

Yea i have a cleansing disk and it works for me on all my drives. Sorry i did not think of the lense or that it could be dirty. from what i understand any cd drive is surpost to spin when the drive is shut. So if the disk did not spin i thought it would be that the drive is going going gone.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

The disc isn't spinning because the drive can't read it. Since it's a laptop I think you should try a cleansing CD first.


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi,

I have an Ultimate Boot cd, now it fits on a normal Cd disk. It has scan's from HDD tools to Cd Drives, Motherboard and Hard Drive, Cd Drive and other test and diagnostics to run. It supports all Windows and Linux systems. I would download this and then put it onto a blank cd and use that disk to startup when your computer does. Its a boot disk so there will be no confusing problems.

For the legal free unlimate boot cd to download. Click on of the following links

For ISO (Use Nero or Roxio to burn to disk)
For Zip (Just write to disk either uning Nero, Roxio or Windows)
For Exe (extractable to put into another folder) (Burn the same ways above)

If there any problems about the disk or questions about the disk click here for the Ultimate boot disk website (official)

Have a nice day,

Jay.


----------

